
AAPL as mobile as a service company - sherlock_h
https://twitter.com/biohazard3737/status/1082791071749296128
======
ohiovr
Could happen if the price were right. I see no reason why Apple couldn’t offer
network service as an mnvo. The original bell telephone company survived
because it leased its phones.

